# Replacement engine



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a 2005 Craftsman snowblower 1350 snow series 27" with a broken 1350 Briggs and Stratton Snow series engine. I cannot find an equivalent engine near that HP and torque with a 3/4" crankshaft. The closest I came to was a Pro Point engine from Princess Auto but the 1350 has a 3/4" crankshaft with a double pulley. The Pro Point has a 1" crankshaft. I cannot find pulleys to match. Does anyone have an idea where I can go from here? I have not bought the Pro Point engine yet.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

the double pulley,meaning one on the crank and a 1/2 speed of the extended camshaft pulley makes it hard to re-power any machine with one, 

it's been done in here ,with many threads on how to, please take note that it's a lot of work
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=double pulley engine swap


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Due to it being a Canadian Craftsman the model number of the blower might not help but can you please post it in case someone has some detailed info on it ?

You could always check with a machine shop to see what it would cost for someone to take the pulley and bore it out to 1" and cut a keyway into it.

Have you checked a couple of sources for pulleys and what it would cost you to get it up there ?

https://www.mcmaster.com/Pulleys
https://www.mscdirect.com/products/pulleys?rdrct=pulley
https://www.globalindustrial.com/c/motors/pulleys-sheaves
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...cd&gclid=CNKIpabS5ecCFRGvZQodAVcBiw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

I checked on those sights you sent but unfortunately they do not have what I will need. Is it possible and safe to have the crankshaft on the new motor machined down to 3/4"


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you may have this type of pulley you are calling "double pulley?" You don't have to have it one piece, you can get two separate pulleys/sheaves. You can also get key stock so you don't need to have an integral key either. I think some manufacturers went to this design to speed assembly. If I was really critical I'd say they did it to make their product more difficult to service or swap engines with other manufacturers.:wink2:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

87powershiftx2 said:


> the double pulley,meaning one on the crank and a 1/2 speed of the extended camshaft pulley makes it hard to re-power any machine with one,
> 
> it's been done in here ,with many threads on how to, please take note that it's a lot of work
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=double pulley engine swap


One pulley spins the opposite direction of the other when it is a crankshaft and camshaft pulley.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Do we know it's actually that type of engine, though? It was referred to just as a double pulley. That could mean 2 belts driving the auger, etc etc. I know Tecumseh made engines with 2 output shafts, did Briggs, in that time frame? 

chrisqc, to avoid confusion, does your engine have 1 output shaft, or two? Some pics would help. 

As to whether the crankshaft could be machined down, maybe. I mean, it can probably be done. But if you had to disassemble the engine, remove the crankshaft, and have it machined, I have to wonder if finding a "proper" replacement would be easier, cheaper, and more likely to be successful.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Do we know it's actually that type of engine, though? It was referred to just as a double pulley. That could mean 2 belts driving the auger, etc etc. I know Tecumseh made engines with 2 output shafts, did Briggs, in that time frame?
> 
> chrisqc, to avoid confusion, does your engine have 1 output shaft, or two? Some pics would help.
> 
> As to whether the crankshaft could be machined down, maybe. I mean, it can probably be done. But if you had to disassemble the engine, remove the crankshaft, and have it machined, I have to wonder if finding a "proper" replacement would be easier, cheaper, and more likely to be successful.


yes! the op has a double on a single shaft ,his issue is he can't find a 3/4 shaft only 1 inch that will work, plus he is looking for the same od pulleys


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_Is it possible and safe to have the crankshaft on the new motor machined down to 3/4"_

Sure. Just a bit of work taking a new engine apart and then buying the gasket kit to reassemble, IMHO.


.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes that is what I have. And yes I agree with you on the builders thinking.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

1 output shaft.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

87powershiftx2 said:


> yes! the op has a double on a single shaft ,his issue is he can't find a 3/4 shaft only 1 inch that will work, plus he is looking for the same od pulleys


 Yes this is the issue. Original 1350 motor is a 3/4 output shaft. The only replacements I can find are 1 inch output shafts.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if there is only 1 output shaft you may just have to go find pulleys that are close to the same size as what was used from the factory and just space them as needed to make the engine work. had to do it with the 208cc engine i put on my ariens 5/20.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> if there is only 1 output shaft you may just have to go find pulleys that are close to the same size as what was used from the factory and just space them as needed to make the engine work. had to do it with the 208cc engine i put on my ariens 5/20.


Princess Auto and the other places I was given here did not have the right pulley/bore size. I can get a spacer shaft the right length keyed and the right bore. It is 1 5/8 outer diameter. If I can find pulleys the right outside diameter and the right inside diameter I have a mig welder at work that I can weld them on with.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Here you go..


https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1818.html


LCT Storm King Series 414 CC PW2HK181250178E
12.5 HP Class
Shipping weight 84 LBS
Used by Husqvarna
Cast Iron Sleeve
Recoil & 110 Volt Electric Start with 60 Watt AC Alternator
3/4" x 2-7/16" Keyed Crankshaft
Drilled & Tapped 3/8-24
Has Primer
*Manual Throttle*
Manual Choke
Dual Ball Bearings
Muffler with Guard
Key Switch
Gas Tank
Carb compliant, for Sale in ALL 50 States
https://engine4less.com/20M114-0136.html


Another but much more expensive:



https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1876.html




A few different ones, just search "1350 series engine" 



Note that some are constant speed and some have throttles. Also measure the height from the base of the engine (where it sits on the snowblower) to the center of the crankshaft. I have a 1150 series engine and it's about 4.5" to the crank and anything much bigger goes to around 5.5" to the crank. 


Also note that the 1350 in 1350 series means 13.50 LbFt of torque. That's about a 300 cc engine size so the first engine I posted is 414cc and puts out around 20 LbFt of torque. Quite a bit more but if the crank was the right height I'd go with it 


https://lctusa.com/types/winter-engines/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The problem is that he is in Canada. The price on the shipping gets to be a little crazy with the Canadian fees.
Engines 4 less doesn't ship to Canada and realistically spending $500 plus for an engine to put on a 15 year old Craftsman IMHO seems a bit crazy.
At that point it might be time to be looking for a replacement machine or if you're lucky a parts machine with the engine you need but a blown out front auger box or damaged in some way that it's cheap to buy and pull the engine for yours.

Is this the engine you were looking at ? - - > https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/420cc-ohv-gas-engine-with-electric-start/A-p8628265e

There are a number of options offered just depends on what the OP wants to spend and if the old girl is worth the effort.


.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Engine*



notabiker said:


> Here you go..
> 
> 
> https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1818.html
> ...


Thank you very much. waiting to hear if they ship to Canada. Some of the reviews for these sights scare me.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I doubt the pulley diameters are that critical. I would select a pair of pulleys that is as close as the originals and go for it. This is not heart surgery


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Engine*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> The problem is that he is in Canada. The price on the shipping gets to be a little crazy with the Canadian fees.
> Engines 4 less doesn't ship to Canada and realistically spending $500 plus for an engine to put on a 15 year old Craftsman IMHO seems a bit crazy.
> At that point it might be time to be looking for a replacement machine or if you're lucky a parts machine with the engine you need but a blown out front auger box or damaged in some way that it's cheap to buy and pull the engine for yours.
> 
> ...


Yes that is the engine I was looking at. I got the blower for basically nothing. It was bought and used by an older gentleman maybe twice a year. It looks almost new.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Pulleys*



foggysail said:


> I doubt the pulley diameters are that critical. I would select a pair of pulleys that is as close as the originals and go for it. This is not heart surgery


 I agree with you but the closest they had were 1.25" larger than what is on the machine. I do not know how much that will affect the speeds.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i feel like for what those engines cost you could pretty much buy a good used snowblower. lots of machines for sale around me for $400 or less


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i feel like for what those engines cost you could pretty much buy a good used snowblower. lots of machines for sale around me for $400 or less


True.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

chrisqc said:


> I agree with you but the closest they had were 1.25" larger than what is on the machine. I do not know how much that will affect the speeds.


what size pulleys do you need?


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Pulleys*



db130 said:


> what size pulleys do you need?


 1 at 2.5" outer diameter and 1 at 2.7/8" outer diameter with a 1" bore , keyed. They are on a shaft 2.5" long with the first one at 3/4" out from the crank collar and the second at about 2 5/8" from the crank collar. Took apart the motor a little bit to see if it could be repaired, nope ; broken connecting rod,piston skirt,bore heavily scored and the crank is also no good.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I bought my 1150 series B&S from smallenginesforless via ebay. No issues but I paid 194.41 with shipping on Oct 22, 2019 and it is now 349.90 shipped!


To me I'd rather put a new engine on a known machine than get a used machine that might have its own issues.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

2.5" pulley, 1" bore:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100s-of-NE...HaFTkRArn5nNlWg:sc:USPSFirstClass!02052!US!-1

The 2-7/8" pulley is going to be a little tougher to source, but you could probably use a 3" pulley w/out too much trouble:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100s-of-NE...:USPSPriorityMailSmallFlatRateBox!02052!US!-1

That seller ships worldwide and offers combined shipping.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

db130 said:


> 2.5" pulley, 1" bore:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100s-of-NE...HaFTkRArn5nNlWg:sc:USPSFirstClass!02052!US!-1
> 
> ...


They had similar ones at Princess Auto but when put on the shaft there was no configuration of installing them to get them to align for the belts. I thank you for your effort in looking those up for me.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

notabiker said:


> I bought my 1150 series B&S from smallenginesforless via ebay. No issues but I paid 194.41 with shipping on Oct 22, 2019 and it is now 349.90 shipped!
> 
> 
> To me I'd rather put a new engine on a known machine than get a used machine that might have its own issues.


I agree with you on this. I have this snowblower, an old MTD garden tractor that was given to me with a snowblower attachment that I transferred over to my Columbia. I feel I do not need "another machine". I have ordered this from a local supplier ; 20m307-0001 f1 (1450) 3/4 a Briggs and Stratton 1450 with a 3/4" output. $550.00 Canadian plus tax. Another used machine would have come with its own issues and the Craftsman I got had 0 issues and minimal use until he broke the motor.

Thank you all for the advice and effort on research you did for me. I hope to be a contributing member of this forum.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey how close are you to the border? I seen small post office type buildings that were right across the border (USA side) when we lived about 15 miles from Canada. Canadians could have a USA post office box and pop over the border to pick up mail or packages. Not sure if they declared anything at customs or not but it enabled them to get stuff that wasn't shipped to Canada.


----------



## chrisqc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Shipping*



notabiker said:


> Hey how close are you to the border? I seen small post office type buildings that were right across the border (USA side) when we lived about 15 miles from Canada. Canadians could have a USA post office box and pop over the border to pick up mail or packages. Not sure if they declared anything at customs or not but it enabled them to get stuff that wasn't shipped to Canada.


We are about an hour from the border. We would have to declare it, too big a risk not to.
The engine companies would only ship to a US business or residential address. No PO box or postal drop place.


----------

